# Just got a "new" Look



## wheelsonfire (Feb 18, 2007)

Picked up a 461 with Campy Centaur build and Proton wheelset. This is my first (!) Look and first CF frame. Been riding a Cannondales CAAD5 for the past 5 years and been very happy with it, but the 461 is amazing.
This is probably a very naive question,and I don't want to offend anyone but I've guessed that the 461 is an older frame; but I haven't seen many threads that mention them . . . mostly 381, 481 and the new 585 and 595 models. Were the _6_ not very popular or low-end? I haven't found too much on Look's website about older models.

Thanks!


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

I have had a kg461 for the past 3 years. The 461 was Looks econo frame(aluminum lugs and HR carbon). That being said, it is agreat frame. It is reasonably stiff, not too heavy, handles great and is ultimatly comfortable. The frames were going for around $1600 back in "94.my kg461 has served me very well. That being said, my new 595 is at the LBS being built up this weekend. If you know anyone who might be interested in buying a very well maintained 61cm kg461, send them my way.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I might be interested - can you upload some pics (or email them to me).


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Kg461 pics*



toonraid said:


> I might be interested - can you upload some pics (or email them to me).


Send me your address and i'll send the pics. I'm not so compu savvy, don't know how to do it on this format. But I've already taken a bunch of photos...preparing for ebay.

[email protected]


----------



## wheelsonfire (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks locomotive1!
The weather is awful here lately and I've only managed about 3 hours on the 461, but the ride is much "smoother" than my CADD5, and almost as quick (though it's probably me being out of shape as it's winter).I can't wait 'til spring.
Have you any experience in adjusting your headset? I moved a few spacers on top to lower the bars, but the headset feels loose now. I'm not used to the expanding nut used on carbon steerers.


----------



## wheelsonfire (Feb 18, 2007)

Figured it out:blush2:


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

I had a '04 461. Sold it and found a new leftover '05. I built it with '07 Record and Neutrons. It's a great bike.


----------

